# Nou Camp o Camp Nou



## pcplus

[Nota de moderació: hem unit dos fils que discutien el mateix tema. El nou comença al post 5.]


Cómo se llama el estadio del Barça, Camp Nou o Nou Camp??
Es que he escuchado nombrarlo de las 2 maneras


----------



## Carlos1980

pcplus said:


> Cómo se llama el estadio del Barça, Camp Nou o Nou Camp??
> Es que he escuchado nombrarlo de las 2 maneras


 
Lo primero que hay que decir es que en un principio cuando el campo fue inagurado en el año 1957 se le bautizó como  " Estadi FCBarcelona " , pero con el paso del tiempo  popularmente la gente empezó a llamarlo tanto " camp nou " como " nou camp " , lo mismo daba la colocación del adjetivo . 

Así que durante muchos años el campo de forma masiva, tanto por medios de comunicación como aficionados , fue llamado por  un nombre diferente al oficial , hasta que hace muy poco tiempo , quizas 3 o 4 años cuando Joan Laporta entró como presidente del Barcelona hizo el cambio de nombre para que oficialmente se llamara " Camp Nou " . Aunque si dices " Nou Camp " no creo que nadie te corrija.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Yo digo "Camp nou"

Saludos

Mei


----------



## betulina

En catalán la posición neutra del adjetivo es detrás, aunque según cómo también puede ir delante. Sin embargo, aquí no es importante esto, porque por lo que ha dicho Carlos el nombre oficial es con el adjetivo detrás.


----------



## Gazdi

Hola:

Quisiera saber qué forma es más usada para el nombre del estadio del Barca:

    Camp Nou  o   Nou Camp

(Sé que ambas formas se usan.)

Muchas gracias de antemano, que tengáis un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Lurrezko

El nombre oficial (y el más frecuente) es Camp Nou. Pero Nou Camp se oye con frecuencia, en efecto. El significado es equivalente (campo nuevo, nuevo campo).


----------



## elnickestalibre

Son dos palabras catalanas:

Nou = nuevo.
Camp = campo.

Nou camp = Nuevo campo.
Camp nou = campo nuevo.

Lo he escuchado de ambas formas; pero creo que en la entrada reza "Camp Nou".


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Es verdad que se oye también _Nou Camp_, pero yo diría que en la prensa sale habitualmente como *Camp Nou* (y es lo que se dice habitualmente).
[Me crucé con los compañeros. Saludos].


----------



## Agró

Nada, ni una ni otra. Lo que decimos los culés es "el camp del Barça".

Más información.


----------



## ernest_

Es cierto que las 2 formas se utilizan, ahora bien, personalmente "Nou Camp" sólo lo he visto en medios ingleses o españoles no-catalanes. En Cataluña me atrevería a decir que no se usa "Nou Camp".


----------



## Kalimi5t

Estoy de acuerdo con ernest_, en Barcelona siempre hablamos del Camp Nou (o "El camp del Barça" o simplemente "El camp": "Avui vaig al camp.")...

Creo que lo de Nou Camp debe salir de los medios ingleses (que ahí giran nombre y adjetivo) y algunos medios españoles no-catalanes lo usan para intentar molestar!


----------



## Namarne

Kalimi5t said:


> Creo que lo de Nou Camp debe salir de los medios ingleses (que ahí giran nombre y adjetivo) y algunos medios españoles no-catalanes lo usan para intentar molestar!


Yo no creo que el origen de invertir el orden de Camp Nou haya que buscarlo en cómo puedan decirlo los ingleses. 
Tampoco creo que nadie diga Nou Camp con intención de molestar.


----------



## Agró

Namarne said:


> Yo no creo que el origen de invertir el orden de Camp Nou haya que buscarlo en cómo puedan decirlo los ingleses.
> Tampoco creo que nadie diga Nou Camp con intención de molestar.



De acuerdo con todo eso. 

Creo que es (o fue) más bien una moda. Yo, a veces, vacilo entre una forma u otra, sin intención de molestar a nadie, desde luego.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> De acuerdo con todo eso.
> 
> Creo que es (o fue) más bien una moda. Yo, a veces, vacilo entre una forma u otra, sin intención de molestar a nadie, desde luego.



Però, tu no deies _el camp del Barça_?


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Però, tu no deies _el camp del Barça_?


Sí, però depèn del puesto a on em trobi.

Quan sóc aquí, a Tudela, dic "el Camp Nou/el Nou Camp" (més sovint la primera, em sembla), però quan sóc allà, al voltant de Can Barça, normalment dic "el Camp del Barça". Per què? Ves a saber.


----------



## 27jlts

Todos lleváis razón. Lo que nadie ha dicho es que al principio, y durante varias décadas se dijo ÚNICAMENTE y en todas partes (Catalunya/Cataluña, resto de España y el extranjero) "NOU CAMP". Muy recientemente se empezó a nombrar como "CAMP NOU", y se oficializó dicho nombre a raíz de unas declaraciones de lingüistas catalanes que "recordaron" que en catalán el sustantivo precede al adjetivo (como ocurre también en castellano, no así en inglés). No estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta afirmación, pues tanto en catalán como en castellano, a veces, cuando se quiere recalcar el adjetivo, éste se coloca delante, por tanto es totalmente correcto decir "NOU CAMP". De hecho existe el nombre "La NOVA CREU Alta" (Estadio del Sabadell), y nadie dice nada.


----------



## elwizard

Nou Camp su usa, pero es incorrecto en català. Los adjetivos, en català, van después del nombre, como en muchos otros idiomas (al contrario del Inglés, por ejemplo). Por tanto, la forma correcta es Camp Nou, tal y como dice 27jlts. Tal vez fuera una forma 'Inglesa' de decirlo. Es tan grotesco de decir Nou Camp como decir Tarrasa (nombre propio Terrasa), y podríamos compararlo con el 'me se ha caido' o 'se me ha caido' del Español.


----------



## Lurrezko

elwizard said:


> Nou Camp su usa, pero es incorrecto en català. Los adjetivos, en català, van después del nombre, como en muchos otros idiomas (al contrario del Inglés, por ejemplo). Por tanto, la forma correcta es Camp Nou, tal y como dice 27jlts. Tal vez fuera una forma 'Inglesa' de decirlo. Es tan grotesco de decir Nou Camp como decir Tarrasa (nombre propio Terrasa), y podríamos compararlo con el 'me se ha caido' o 'se me ha caido' del Español.



Grotesc? Disculpa, però això que dius no té cap sentit, no hauríem de confondre innecessàriament els no nadius. Si bé és cert que, en cas de dubte, es recomana l'ordre especificatiu (subst. + adj.), que es considera més genuí, l'ús de l'ordre qualitatiu (adj. + subst.) és perfectament admissible per raons estilístiques. És més, en molts casos és preferible: per exemple, en oracions que expressen valoracions personals (_les teves sàvies paraules m'han emocionat_) o bé en exclamacions (_bona collita tindrem enguany!_).

D'altra banda, *nou/nova* és un d'aquells adjectius en què el canvi de posició pot implicar tot sovint canvi de sentit:

_Ja vivim a la nova casa_ (la casa que ocupem de poc temps ençà)
_Ja vivim a la casa nova_ (la casa acabada de construir)

En definitiva, Nou Camp és correctíssim. Els culers preferim l'altre nom, però això és una altra qüestió.

Salut


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

elwizard said:


> Nou Camp su usa, pero es incorrecto en català. Los adjetivos, en català, van después del nombre, como en muchos otros idiomas (al contrario del inglés, por ejemplo). Por tanto, la forma correcta es Camp Nou, tal y como dice 27jlts. Tal vez fuera una forma 'inglesa' de decirlo. Es tan grotesco  de  decir Nou Camp como decir Tarrasa (nombre propio Terrasa), Yo, de Cervera, Segarra, Lleida, digo T*a*rrassa, com que no? y podríamos compararlo con el 'me se ha caído' o 'se me ha caído' del español.





Lurrezko said:


> Grotesc? Disculpa, però això que dius no té cap sentit, no hauríem de confondre innecessàriament els no nadius. Si bé és cert que, en cas de dubte, es recomana l'ordre especificatiu (subst. + adj.), que es considera més genuí, l'ús de l'ordre qualitatiu (adj. + subst.) és perfectament admissible per raons estilístiques. És més, en molts casos és preferible: per exemple, en oracions que expressen valoracions personals (_les teves sàvies paraules m'han emocionat_) o bé en exclamacions (_bona collita tindrem enguany!_).
> 
> D'altra banda, *nou/nova* és un d'aquells adjectius en què el canvi de posició pot implicar tot sovint canvi de sentit:
> 
> _Ja vivim a la nova casa_ (la casa que ocupem de poc temps ençà)
> _Ja vivim a la casa nova_ (la casa acabada de construir)
> 
> En definitiva, Nou Camp és correctíssim. Els culers preferim l'altre nom, però això és una altra qüestió.
> 
> Salut



Hay que ver.


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi siempre fue el Nou Camp.
Y ahora me entero que es Camp Nou.

Mejor me voy a dormir.
_


----------



## germanbz

Tan recent ho ha de ser, perque jo coneixí al nom d'eixe camp quan era xicotet com *Camp Nou*, (i vivia a Castelló) i de fet era el nom que se sentia més asovint i que gastàvem tots els xiquets a escola. I estic parlant del final dels anys 70. De fet per a mi, la "moda" va ser que començà a ser habitual als mitjans de comunicació "Nou Camp". Així que eixes "contundents" afirmacions de "UNICAMENTE y en todas partes" s'han de usar amb més cura.


----------



## 27jlts

germanbz said:


> Tan recent ho ha de ser, perque jo coneixí al nom d'eixe camp quan era xicotet com *Camp Nou*, (i vivia a Castelló) i de fet era el nom que se sentia més asovint i que gastàvem tots els xiquets a escola. I estic parlant del final dels anys 70. De fet per a mi, la "moda" va ser que començà a ser habitual als mitjans de comunicació "Nou Camp". Així que eixes "contundents" afirmacions de "UNICAMENTE y en todas partes" s'han de usar amb més cura.


----------



## 27jlts

Miren, lo que digo que al principio fue usado UNICAMENTE  y en Todas Partes el nombre de NOU CAMP es CIERTO. Si van a YouTube y buscan Inauguración del Camp Nou verán una Peña llamada NOU CAMP. Además,  soy  cule y  tengo mas de 60 años, y tengo revistas, llaveros y otros recuerdos del FC  Barcelona  de los años 50, 60, y principio de los 70, con el nombre de NOU CAMP...


----------

